# new member!



## garyb (Nov 14, 2010)

hi all my name is gary, currently living in el paso tx. been living here for about 3 months now. looking forward to talking with everyone and  getting some new light shined upon myself as well as my family.


----------



## RichardRLJ (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello Gary!  Glad to have you here!  Where were you from before El Paso?


----------



## garyb (Nov 14, 2010)

i was stationed at ft leonardwood missiouri


----------



## QPZIL (Nov 14, 2010)

Welcome Gary!


----------



## garyb (Nov 14, 2010)

thank you!!!!!


----------



## mark! (Nov 15, 2010)

Welcome Gary


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 15, 2010)

Glad to have ya!


----------



## Bro Whalon (Nov 15, 2010)

Greetings GaryB enjoy El Paso I know i did while there, didnt want to leave but Hawaii sounded so much better. The Brotherly Love is strongly rooted there atleast in my days it was so it should be even greater now.


----------



## JTM (Nov 15, 2010)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Nov 15, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## peace out (Nov 15, 2010)

Howdy, Gary.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Nov 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 15, 2010)

Welcome Gary!


----------



## tbone1321 (Nov 16, 2010)

Welcome Gary glad to have you here


----------



## garyb (Nov 16, 2010)

thank you everyone....

bro whalon i did 3 yrs in hawaii lol loved it there..


----------



## NickGarner (Nov 19, 2010)

The craft is thriving in El Paso.:thumbup1:

 Right now there are many brothers working their way through the degrees. There are several degrees being put on in El Paso in the near future.


----------



## cacarter (Nov 25, 2010)

Welcome Gary!  I just met a Brother from El Paso who is going to law school at Texas Tech.  He's in Coronado Lodge.


----------



## Casey (Nov 25, 2010)

Welcome brother!


----------

